# Pics of the C-Section Survivor:)



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

This is Nutmeg's Tomahawk (get it, he left a scar on his momma)



















Don't mind his sweater, it was a bit chilly here! I have decided to keep him back as a breeding/show/out-service buck at the farm...I have high expectations for this little man!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He looks very happy with himself. Are those wattles? Or just the way his hair is?


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh no those are his little wattles  I'm a sucker for wattles, especially on a buck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He is sure pleased with himself. What a doll.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

He's a real cutie!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on this most special fella! :stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

He is sooooo cute and he seems quite sure of himself....he knows he looks good!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

He is adorable! I agree Lori...he does look like he's full of it! Cutie Pie!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What a cute little guy :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tomahawk, what a GREAT name!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG WATTLES!!!! I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE WATTLES!!!! hes cute!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

He is cute with his little wattles! Clever name


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow. I wish we lived closer. I have a girl that I would love to set up on a date.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

You got a nice lookin boy there!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Why thanks everyone. Yes, he is quite confident in himself! I will be using him mostly for out-service, so if you have Saanens in the area and needs some length and milk, I've got your lady a date lol. Yes, he is a jitterbug and is always proud of himself :roll: I got a dramabuck on my hands!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG*WUBWUBWUBWUB* !!!!!  so is he a saanen or a sable?


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Im 95% sure he's saanen because my sables are usually born with black smut on the knees that fades then reappears when they're about 5 months. I hang on to my saanen junior bucks until about 5 months old so I KNOW they're not going to change lol. But I'm pretty sure he's saanen because he doesn't have black lines in the hooves too (you can sometimes tell a sable because they'll have black lines in the hooves or they might carry the gene)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

either way he's freakin CUTE!! omg i love bucks


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

haha thanks he's a handful


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome lil' guy


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Penny is going to get her stitches out today!! YAY! She's all done!! :leap: :wahoo: :stars:


----------

